# Tallowa Dam - My First Bass 19.4.08 ( Part 1 )



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

*Tallowa Dam, N.S.W - My First Bass 19.4.08 ( Part 1 )*










*Introduction :*

The centrepiece of the Shoalhaven scheme is Tallowa Dam, a concrete dam completed in 1976. It is located immediately downstream of the junction of the Kangaroo and Shoalhaven rivers. The Tallowa Dam collects water from a 5,750 square kilometre catchment that extends from Kangaroo Valley in the north-east to the upper Shoalhaven River south-west of Braidwood. This water is stored in Lake Yarrunga, which is formed by Tallowa Dam. Lake Yarunga is the main water supply for the Shaolhaven and is one of Sydneys major regular drinking water supplies.

Tallowa dam holds the water back and this flows into the Shoalhaven River which starts well above the dam wall itself. This lake is stocked with Australian Bass, stocking records vary but 80,000 fingerlings were released there in late 2006 under a NSW government grant deal. It is a paddle only Lake / Dam and access is from parts of Kangaroo Valley, Bendeela camping grounds and the Tallowa Dam wall.

•	Height : 43 metres 
•	Length : 518 metres 
•	Capacity : 90,000 megalitres 
•	Catchment : 5,750 square kilometres

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/research/area ... ay-tallowa

*Getting there :*

Tallowa Dam and the Kangaroo Valley district is situated on the Shoalhaven River near Kangaroo Valley, about 200 kilometres south from Sydney, approximately 200km north from Canberra and a leisurely half an hours drive from the coastal township of Nowra. From Sydney, follow the Hume Highway [F5] south towards Goulburn and take the Mittagong to Bowral turnoff. Take Nowra Road towards Kangaroo Valley. Turn right at Kangaroo Valley Just before Hampden Bridge to Bendeela Picnic Area. For Tallowa Dam, continue across Hampden Bridge and turn right.










*Accommodation :*

Famous for its camping grounds scattered around at Bendeela, Barrengarry and the Tallowa Dam wall ( Currently closed due to construction ), the Kangaroo Valley offers many styles of accommodation from Bed & Breakfasts, Retreats, Lodges, Farm stays down to the traditional stylings of Glenmack Caravan Park / Kangaroo Valley Tourist Park.

*AKFF Fishing Report ( Part 1 ) :*

Fishing for Australian Bass has been on my 'To do list' for a long time, the interstate waterways that surround my habitual playgrounds do hold general patches of this species in limited abundance but I have only intentionally targeted them once ( Different area mind you, zero result ). This weekend's trip had been lurking in the back of my mind since I purchased my first kayak around two years ago, a pristine location and an ideal impoundment to chase one of Australia's true native genus, Macquaria Novemaculeata.

I was invited on this trip by a friend who has fished Tallowa Dam many times over with some grand results to boot. Josh was more than happy to show me the ropes and play fishing guide, also inviting his good friend Rory to visit the dam for the first time. We aimed to set up camp opposite the foreshore at the picnic area, unbeknown to us before arrival, the Tallowa Dam picnic area was closed due to construction of a new fish ladder and access to the area for bushwalkers, canoeists and kayakers was slightly restricted.

Amazing foggy, overcast conditions greeted us on arrival as we pulled into the car park, members of the NSW Sea kayak club along with various Duke of Edinbrough participants occupied many of the parking spaces made available near the new construction site fence. Plastic canoes filled with water tight containers accompanied large fiberglass sea kayaks, my tandem Outfitter looked more like a small boat compared to the rest but it is apply kitted out for fishing lake like structure. Wheeling the yak to the water brought views unimaginable to city folk like myself, anticipation was high for a great day fishing for Bass.










The weather conditions started to break, cold foggy air lifted slowly as we proceeded round the first of many points. Shallow weed lined shores were a stark contrast to the deeper, rock lined faces that greeted us as we pushed on, making for some extremely challenging scenarios. Choosing what technique would bring on the Bass proved one of the harder tasks of the weekend, surface lures cast into shallow bays, spinnerbaits slung towards the steep faces and slow rolled soft plastics were the mainstay ( Trolling minnow lures the fall back choice ). Applying these tactics moved us gradually away from the dam wall and further up the Shoalhaven arm.

Bass tend to shut down during daylight hours but the occasional burst of energy saw a few fish breach the surface. Bubbles created by a heavy population of carp confused my senses, Rory and I soon found ourselves throwing around as many styles of surface lures as possible, playing and praying on the overcast conditions while hoping to hit a late morning purple patch. Jitterbugs, Crazy Crawlers and small poppers were cast and thrown toward the deviating shore, an exhilarating way to fish but lacking the perfect conditions needed to manufacture any sort of surface strike.

Josh tried the soft plastic approach before trolling his favoured deep diving Poltergeist along the edges, we followed suit and soon found ourselves en route to a section of the lake which featured heavily in sunken timber. Pausing for a break along the way provided a chance to refine previously used techniques, Rory managed a hit as he retrieved his Spinnerbait tight from the bank but unfortunately the Bass suckled at the skirt rather than engulfing the lure. Snag laden structure beckoned the use of Lipless Crankbaits, Plastics and Spinnerbaits without result, the area was bound to hold fish but dejection set in ( Taking its toll physically and mentally ).










This marked the start of Saturdays return journey, since departing Canberra at 4:00 am and launching at around 6:00 am we had managed to cover the best part of five kilometers without lunch or any substantial break. Dreams of quality Bass slowly disappeared with the onset of heavy rain and we were starting to fade fast. A pronouncement was made by or guide to troll back towards the wall and contemplate setting up a disfunctional camp, exchanging sides to troll the vertical formations brought us alongside deep sections and secluded coves. Downsized lures tempted the first Bass onboard the kayak, a feisty 14cm Bass struck Rory's small Bumblebee Stumpjumper directly as the barometer dipped due to a passing rain squall.

My Bleeding Micro Mullet was troubled shortly after with an aggressive burst, I was warned these fish fought like demons so set the drag accordingly. I was slightly hesitant with this fish and let the pressure off the line to regain my composure. As Rory dipped the net in the water, waiting for the first sight of the Bass, I felt the hooks pull and the lure regain its tight action. Frustration was obviously evident upon our faces but reality kicked in, were there was one there would be many. Shut down maybe, in fact we had probably trolled past dozens of ripe Bass, endangered Grayling and miserable Carp that all got a good glance at our presentation.

That Bass was ancient history, the downpour continued and the shivering began to quell our thirst for warm, dry clothing and the dehydrated safety of our vehicles. Preoccupied with talking about the nights activities I almost skipped a heart beat when my Heartland / Tierra 1500 outfit bled braid at frightening speeds. This is was what I had been waiting for, with plenty of excited assistance from Rory the pressure stayed tight as he boated the 41cm Bass. The purpose of Journeying to Tallowa Dam was complete, shaking and nervous I removed the hooks quite easily and gauged up its size before a soaking release ( In more ways than one ).



















Rounding the last weedy point before birthing saw Rory catch another small specimen on a trolled Rebel Crawdad. We were the only fishermen at the Dam who ventured out on a Canoe or Kayak so ultimately drew some absurd stares, packing up our water craft after a quick feed and change we disembarked on foot to visit the Shoalhaven River system below the Dam wall. The River was 100% full and flowing nicely but all Josh's favoured positions were either completely underwater or full of novice anglers. We tried a multitude of approaches but failed were others using bait succeeded, it was down right embarrassing seeing one group of anglers knocking hefty sized Bass on the head... These wild, pure fish deserved to be released.

A dusky epoch greeted us on return to the carpark, Josh was irritated at the days results but had one more trick up his sleeve. Leading us along the dams edge we trudged a well worn path to a small depression containing a considerable drop off. Second cast with a a Storm Hopper Popper, worked super slow, caused the first boil followed by another in quick succession. I hoped a long pause would create a hook up but alas the fish missed on its final attempt and disappeared. Rory had a small take so we kept at it for an hour before light completely faded, with a series of well chorused yawns dinner and setting up camp became our number one priority.

Cooking snags and bacon in the carpark signaled the end of an exhausting day. The others decided to roll out their swags in between cars while I rearranged the Forester to sleep one comfterbly. Setting our alarms to 5:00am we synchronized our Sunday plan of attack, this involved heading up The Shoalhaven stretch and trolling todays more productive locations. We were pretty sure persistence would crack the code, colour, size, action and barometer played a big part in this mornings effort that could easily be reproduced, with patience a major virtue.

*To Be Continued...*


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice report Paffzavanous.


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Great read Paffoh.

I look forward to part 2.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Onya Paff a memorable first bass mate congrats, my first was about 12cms :lol:


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

good stuff!

BTW, what camera are you using? the images are lovely


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ1ylP8AAArXgAAQQAEAgBAAL+bfACAASKm9U2ofqeqaNimhEeo0yaAAFauZk5YNGKce23SQ2+cTMeYVNPORo9Qe2RJQXSK86xGVbk0AAj5xU/JKhPHxdyRThQkJ1ylP8A==


----------



## Prawndog (Jan 9, 2008)

Great report Paffy Pallin.

look forward to part 2. Hurry up would ya.


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

Fantastic report there Paffoh, and those photos are really nice.

The first photo with the small bass in it was super sharp.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice report mate. Might go there with my dad in the summer


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

g'day Paffoh. Nice comprehensive and descriptive report as usual! Tallowa DAm is an area that I'd love to visit and fish. I've camped at Coolendel (downstream of the dam) and theres good BAss there but the lake itself is so spectacular I'd love to do a camp/bass bash maybe in summer...


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Looking forward to part 2 Paff!. Gee, the scenery there looks fantastic. The fish would be a bonus!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Top report mate, and a great result for all your hard work and commitment 



Davey G said:


> I'd love to do a camp/bass bash maybe in summer...


Maybe we could organise a AKFF meet up there next summer?


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

craig450 said:


> Maybe we could organise a AKFF meet up there next summer?


I'd be up for that!


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice report Paffoh, I've been to Tallowa 3 times and have been unsuccessful in catching a Bass thus far... managed a large Carp the first time.
Normally paddle as far up the Shoalhaven as I can and camp overnight before heading back the next day.
It's a great area to go kayaking and camping.


----------



## rokkobc123 (Mar 16, 2008)

Finish the second park Paffsevanos!!!

P.S i think there should have been more mention of the hobie kayak and storm lures!

Nice golden the other day mate!

*wink*

Rory


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

well done Derek , and a great read , that camera of yours is a winner , when are we going to see an article in a magazine mate ?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> when are we going to see an article in a magazine mate ?


Im suprised it hasnt happened already, you have a great ability to turn actions into words Paff, always look forward to your reports   
And yeh, finish part2 will ya!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Cheers guys, oh and welcome Rory!

Troutfish :

The camera is a Canon Powershot G7 with Underwater / Waterproof Canon housing, 10.1 mp Digital.

As per the AKFF meet up, pretty sure its a given... Half way between Sydney and Canberra, but no Kingfish though!

Not sure about the magazine thing at the moment, bit discouraged with there submission process ( Some still accept slide film only ) but the portfolio is rising and I am surely but steadily mounting a case for the affirmative.

Oh yeah, Part 2... Must, finish, report...


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes Paff, I echo the sentiments of the other posters on this thread, you have produced another well crafted piece here. Keep up the excellent standard of very enjoyable reading and first class photography


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

One of the best compiles posts that i have read. well done


----------

